# Kao Fung KF-VO-A2F knee mill for sale



## DelbertD (Feb 7, 2017)

Alberta auctions has a knee mill for sale. Machine is in Edmonton so I haven't seen it. The present bid is $750
www.surplus.gov.ab.ca


Edit -> https://surplus.gov.ab.ca/OA/ItemDetail.aspx?AuctionID=9874


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 14, 2017)

as per that ad....wth is 5 phase?


----------



## Janger (Feb 15, 2017)

that's a point, I looked at the ad but didn't question that. Looks like a good buy. So maybe it's a 5 HP 3Phase?


----------



## Jimbojones (Feb 15, 2017)

really doubt it's 5HP considering that its size, design (usually would be 1-2hp)...did you notice that the motor isn't even mounted?!?

$1800 now...wayyyy over-priced for a (potentially) trashed chinese mill


----------

